
Apple: iCloud Website Sign-In with Touch/Face ID iOS 13, iPadOS, and macOS Betas - lucasverra
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/07/08/icloud-sign-in-face-id-touch-id-ios-13-beta/
======
lucasverra
I'm eager to implement this as a 3rd party service on the web. I know it will
give me some headache with the fake email relay service, but i do welcome this
for the web ecosystem.

It's not clear if this will work as seamlessly on _NOT_ Apple's web logins.

